# 250W hps SCROG - barneys blue cheese & big buddha cheese



## schmoker (Jun 6, 2010)

this is my second grow and to be honest i didnt think i would ever post a journal, but here we go... and feel free to say whatever is on your mind 

setup:
11 litre pots, canna pro plus soil, hesi nutes, 250W hps, DR60 tent

1 week old 







2 weeks 2 days old - topped for 4 main colas (thanks uncle ben!)


----------



## ROBinBKK (Jun 7, 2010)

Subbed, really looking forward to seeing this!


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice I'm in
I'll be doing this in 7 days


----------



## datasafe (Jun 7, 2010)

very tidy setup m8 looking good did you u make your scrog


----------



## schmoker (Jun 7, 2010)

should add im only going to keep 2 plants all being well. would like a blue cheese & a cheese, but will wait until they have shown sex and then 1 is being donated to a friend 
the plant in the back left is the BB Cheese, the other 2 barneys blue cheese.



datasafe said:


> very tidy setup m8 looking good did you u make your scrog


no mate, homebase sell it as garden trellis. its the same width as the tent, 60cm,so was perfect and its about 80cm long, so i just bent it over and it fits in pretty good and then just use good old trusty gaffa tape to keep it in place


----------



## datasafe (Jun 7, 2010)

might have to pop down to homebase it will fit im my dr80 for my next grow as soon as my white widow and wonder woman finish then im on to swiss cheese for scrog


----------



## schmoker (Jun 7, 2010)

just ordered from attitude today, there is a load of seeds en route of which 1 is white widow. what size is your white widow and how big will she be when shes finished?


----------



## datasafe (Jun 9, 2010)

my white widow is 6 1/2 weeks in flower she is about 2 1/2 foot tall she is growing in a dwc bucket she has been topped so i got 4 fat colas also got her from the tude she was seedsman white widow also clones very easy dont thinks she will grow any bigger just fating up her buds


----------



## SensiStan (Jun 9, 2010)

Man you're in luck, i'm growing the exact same strain as you (Barneys blue cheese) so if u wanna see what ur plants will look like in a few weeks hit up my thread  i'm also in soil under a 250w hps so i think we may have similar results  its a beautiful and very tolerant strain so have fun ! 

Scroungers Guide to the Stealth Cabinet


----------



## schmoker (Jun 9, 2010)

nice one datasafe. ive got greenhouse seeds white widow and i'll probably be growing that next, only 1 seed mind, but cant go wrong with some good old WW 

sensistan, my last (and first!! lol) grow was barneys blue cheese under the 250W, but i'll be sure to pop over and check out your thread


----------



## ROBinBKK (Jun 10, 2010)

Any new pics schmoker....


----------



## schmoker (Jun 10, 2010)

not yet buddy, but will get some snapped on the weekend when they are 3 weeks old. they are growing rapidly "like weeds" lol

ive just got them up to 1/3 strength nutes. hesi TNT (nitrogen) is a cunt, it's super strong, burns them so easily that i doubt i will get past 1/2 strength nutes before they get into flower.
every 3rd watering they are getting just water and blackstrap molasses

i think i will probably flip them to 12/12 some point next week, around 3.5 weeks / 4 weeks old as they are starting to hit my screen now, so with the stretch over the 2 weeks following flower i should be able to fill the screen quite nicely (i hope anyway! lol)


----------



## ROBinBKK (Jun 10, 2010)

Why not veg them for the first few weeks in the screen and really fill that baby out?


----------



## schmoker (Jun 13, 2010)

WEEK 3







and view from the screen








the plant at the front is going to its new owner tomorrow, he will be putting her under his 400w alongside his kushberry, so thankfully i will have the much needed space to start filling the screen. 
I think 1 more week of veg is all i will need and then its time to hit 12 / 12....we will see

i have a lumatek ballast and only have a HPS bulb here. ive been thinking i should definately get another one incase this one went bang. does anyone have opinions on what i should carry as a spare? i can get a MH as my ballast will power it. the dual spectrum i must say appeals the most, as if the HPS went and i only had a MH during flower i would have to buy another, whereas the dual covers that angle and would give me more blue then i currently get. chime in as you want to


one thing i have noticed this grow regarding the soil. my first grow i used plagron light mix which when dry went really dry and would crack like a dried lake bottom and was very difficult to get it to take water even using a fork to grate the surface. this canna pro plus doesnt have perlite i notice, but when its dry you pour water on and it absorbs it so easily, much less goes down the side of the pot.

not sure if im doing this journal right as havent read many others, but feel free to chip in and ask away anything you want.
im off to make a big fat joint, it's sunday, its fucking hot, and ive done all my chores for the day...now its time to get baked!

enjoy the weekend fellas


----------



## jimmycent (Jun 13, 2010)

cool, subbed


----------



## datasafe (Jun 13, 2010)

your plants are looking good i would get a spare hps bulb as thats what your using if you had a bigger light you could get a growlux bulb it does both spectrums have you tried plagron batmix soil little more pricey than plagron light mix but ive think its worth it ive used it from seed as it feeds for 6 weeks then i repot befor flowing and it should see u right though without having to add many nutes


----------



## ROBinBKK (Jun 13, 2010)

Yo, looking good! 

So you'll have a cheese and bc left, right?

Your leaves are nice and fat, mine seen skinny in comparison, kb is 70/30 indica so it should have similar traits.


----------



## schmoker (Jun 13, 2010)

hey datasafe, havent tried the batmix, i did think about going down the route of a loaded soil but in the end i prefered the idea doing it myself .
it was a hard choice even taking the canna on, as i was happy with the light-mix, but to water this is a pleasure when its dry. will see what the end result is when all is said and done and im sitting back smoking some of the final product lol


----------



## schmoker (Jun 13, 2010)

ROBinBKK said:


> Yo, looking good!
> 
> So you'll have a cheese and bc left, right?
> 
> Your leaves are nice and fat, mine seen skinny in comparison, kb is 70/30 indica so it should have similar traits.


yup, thats the plan, 1 big buddha cheese and a barneys farm blue cheese.


----------



## schmoker (Jun 14, 2010)

so, the blue cheese at the front has now gone.....unfortunately not to a warm 400w light, but instead to the bottom of a dustbin lol

however, now finally have the much needed space to start filling the screen out...here is what it looks like at the moment

VIEW FROM TOP at 3 weeks old






and from the front, this is all the piddly space i have left before its time to go upwards lol


----------



## ROBinBKK (Jun 15, 2010)

Looking good buddy, I pray for you that they are both girls, as your mate must be for not coming to pick up the spare BC!!!


----------



## schmoker (Jun 19, 2010)

all seems to be going ok, just switched to 12/12, im thinking to keep filling the screen for the next week and them to leave them to grow upwards, what say you guys?


here are some pics at week 4 just taken 10 mins ago






week 4






ive just had a strong joint of blue cheese and got a nice bud of NL off a mate today which im going to wrap up right now...happy smoking


----------



## growerboyxam (Jun 21, 2010)

alrite mate, i was thinkin of doin this, ive got a rough idea but could u just like explain what u did an how u went about it, also the dimensions of ur grow tent, pretyy pleaseee . ur plants look fuckin hench btw.i just want a set up like u i got a 250 hps an tent etc just need to no about scrogs. so yeahthanks man x


----------



## schmoker (Jun 21, 2010)

growerboyxam said:


> alrite mate, i was thinkin of doin this, ive got a rough idea but could u just like explain what u did an how u went about it, also the dimensions of ur grow tent, pretyy pleaseee . ur plants look fuckin hench btw.i just want a set up like u i got a 250 hps an tent etc just need to no about scrogs. so yeahthanks man x


hello mate, dr60 is 60cm x 60cm x 140cm from memory. i read stuff written by uncle ben on plant topping whilst reading about different ways of dealing with height and decided on scrog as i thought LST looked too much like hardwork. search for "scrog method" using google.... i might try some other ways of growing if i take it up as a hobby, but all i want from it now is maximum weed for minimum effort....i could be missing a trick though so dont write off LST...best you read and decide for yourself, good luck


----------



## schmoker (Jun 21, 2010)

ROBinBKK said:


> Looking good buddy, I pray for you that they are both girls, as your mate must be for not coming to pick up the spare BC!!!


missed this....yes mate, me too, will be screwing if they arent lol


----------



## schmoker (Jun 25, 2010)

so, some good news....my plants have decided to show me their sex and what looks like 2 ladies at this stage are doing just good.
here are some new snaps.....now the fun part begins as its flowering time and i've gotta try and pack on as much bud as possible over the next 8 - 10 weeks....now it gets fun!!!!


under the screen....i'll get some better ones when i fully remove all the foliage in a few weeks time...but i have some crazy shit happening under the scrog that i wasnt sure if it would break whilst training them...but so far, so good..







View from the top








and my view as i open the tent to my mini urban forrest lol








sit back and enjoy the ride and cross your fingers for me that i can pack on silly amounts of bud with my little 250 W lol (here is to hoping anyhow!)


----------



## valuablevariable (Jun 25, 2010)

Advice if its not too late: Build a scrog that can be taken out instead of built in. That way you can easily take out your plants with the whole setup and work on them much easier.


----------



## schmoker (Jun 25, 2010)

valuablevariable said:


> Advice if its not too late: Build a scrog that can be taken out instead of built in. That way you can easily take out your plants with the whole setup and work on them much easier.


it's something i thought about quite a bit but was stuck for a good solution....please chip in though if you have some ideas as being able to have the plants out would be really helpful when watering and trimming etc

my floor space is only 60 cm wide and 60 cm long and my pots may be 28cm each giving me no room at all , so i would need smaller pots and they would need to be a good bit smaller too as the door narrows in smaller then 60cm with the outer tent and the raised bottom which would mean also quite a bit of a smaller scrog screen. i estimate the the space at the door when fully open to be around 50cm wide......also would have challenges holding 2 heavy plant pots at the same time and lifting them out in a tight space...i see it as unworkable which is why i left the idea alone, but if you know a way im definately up for listening as thats one of the biggest pain in the backsides about having such a small room is im so limited what i can do in there which is why ive just maxed out my space and filled it as best i could given its only my 2nd grow
if i could take those plants out to water and work on i would be up for it...so pls gimme an idea and i'll work with it


----------



## valuablevariable (Jun 25, 2010)

schmoker said:


> it's something i thought about quite a bit but was stuck for a good solution....please chip in though if you have some ideas as being able to have the plants out would be really helpful when watering and trimming etc
> 
> my floor space is only 60 cm wide and 60 cm long and my pots may be 28cm each giving me no room at all , so i would need smaller pots and they would need to be a good bit smaller too as the door narrows in smaller then 60cm with the outer tent and the raised bottom which would mean also quite a bit of a smaller scrog screen. i estimate the the space at the door when fully open to be around 50cm wide......also would have challenges holding 2 heavy plant pots at the same time and lifting them out in a tight space...i see it as unworkable which is why i left the idea alone, but if you know a way im definately up for listening as thats one of the biggest pain in the backsides about having such a small room is im so limited what i can do in there which is why ive just maxed out my space and filled it as best i could given its only my 2nd grow
> if i could take those plants out to water and work on i would be up for it...so pls gimme an idea and i'll work with it


When I did scrog a while back I made this setup that i could pull out. That way i could work on all sides, water, tie down, trim etc with no problem. 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Nitegazer (Jun 25, 2010)

Looks real nice. My Barney's BC is 10 days into flower. Instead of taking the time to clone, I decided to flower the plants from seed (after taking cuttings, of course). It made for a real messy screen.

Nice branching, btw.


----------



## schmoker (Jun 27, 2010)

cool idea with the removable scrog VV....will give it some more thought 

just checked in on your thread nitegazer, good luck with those ladies, the smoke is good


----------



## merkstillgrows (Jun 28, 2010)

nice grow man ill be watching sub'd


----------



## schmoker (Jul 1, 2010)

hey merk, nice to have you here

So they have been flowering for 1 week and they are flying.....literally towards the top of my tent lol

i'll try and get some better photos tomorrow.....so much for my even canopy eh! should be fun to see how the canopy finally looks in a couple of weeks time and try learn from that for the next grow which im thinking will be white widow and bubba kush

heres the pic i just snapped







peace


----------



## ROBinBKK (Jul 2, 2010)

WOW amazing growth bro, I have noticed my KB's really developing over the last few days too, the pistils becoming more pronounced, really starting to look like a plant in flower. Happy days!

You worried at all about height? Any plans to combat that?


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 2, 2010)

nicee plants


----------



## schmoker (Jul 2, 2010)

ROBinBKK said:


> WOW amazing growth bro, I have noticed my KB's really developing over the last few days too, the pistils becoming more pronounced, really starting to look like a plant in flower. Happy days!
> 
> You worried at all about height? Any plans to combat that?


yeah for just 4 weeks from the day they cracked they are booming in my hot little dr60 lol...im happy with them

am i worried about height...yep...you bet, although i learnt hard lessons in my first grow. i grew a sativa dominant strain in a short tent, but also have re-arranged the inside of my tent to give me maximum height. i can get the lamp about 6 inches away and the plants arent burnt...they have a little light bleaching but i can still probably move my light another 12 inches higher so im not too worried just yet and also hoping that in about 2 weeks the stretch should be over and it should be settling down....however, as you can see from the pics 1 week ago, they have grown probably 10 + inches in a week....just hope they dont do that again next week 


here is my first grow...check out the sativa right in the light shade lol.....noob lessons learnt hard and fast! that was my light maxed out and my plant not even close to being done...that cola just kept growing taller as the weeks went one...thank god for string ha!
*https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/317249-my-first-grow-thanks-riu.html*


----------



## schmoker (Jul 2, 2010)

dababydroman said:


> nicee plants


cheers DD
i cant wait until they are carrying loads of bud.....will be a lot nicer to visit every evening


----------



## schmoker (Jul 2, 2010)

RobinBKK

here is a photo of the top of the tent. before i didnt have the carbon filter on the same side of the tent. i had seen others grow room set ups and had copied theirs...i had my filter on the other side of the room but that killed a good 10 inches of height as i couldnt get the light right to the top of the tent....now i have it all packed on one side i really can pull the light right up there. 







im glad i only got a 4" ruck and rhino set up or i would have been smashed as i nealy got a 5" one and a cool tube which would have been a total waste of money as it wouldnt have fit in there lol


----------



## Browntown777 (Jul 2, 2010)

Looking great man!
I am researching right now and may possibly scrog on my next grow. 



sub.


----------



## schmoker (Jul 2, 2010)

good luck with your research browntown


here are a couple more pics of them *1 week in flower*


----------



## ROBinBKK (Jul 9, 2010)

I want more pics! 

So many budsites, this pappy s'gonna be a MONSTER!


----------



## schmoker (Jul 9, 2010)

i'll try get some more pics soon RBKK.
I had to move the light further up as they have been stretching like crazy the last 2 weeks and when i moved the light upwards I also had to move it further forwards to stop it burning a couple of tall bud sites at the back.......well to my suprise when i opened the tent yesterday evening all the plants have leant so far forwards to get the light it looks a right mess in there LOL.....like a set of dominos all leaning over about to topple out the front door when i unzip it LOL...i've moved the light back again so hopefully they will sort themselves out over the next couple of days

the house fucking stinks to fuck when the door is opened. got a couple of ONA air freshners in there from the last grow that i sealed back up after the grow, but need to go and get a new one as cheese is just the smelliest weed and the whole house pongs for about 20 mins eveytime i unzip, so off to the shop soon


----------



## schmoker (Jul 11, 2010)

*week 2 of flowering*

Blue cheese on the right & Cheese on the left













close ups ( sorry about the shit lighting )

CHEESE









BLUE CHEESE








im on my last bit of blue cheese from the last grow and had to buy a half oz of very average skunk .... the weeks cant pass quickly enough!!


----------



## schmoker (Jul 12, 2010)

i think deep down you are all secretly admiring my perfectly level canopy and just looking on in utter amazement!! (serious sarcasm by the way!! LOL)

i've just picked up some caines from Homebase and im going to get some of the canopy sorted this evening...the sheer size and weight i think has more to do with them all leaning forward then the light moving...but it could be both...all i know is i've got some pretty big open patches right under the light and i need to make sure i have buds sitting in that rather then not.....it's mainly the cheese rather then the blue cheese, which is definately leaning more sativa dominant of the seed i've grown here...hopefully the fucker has finished stretching as my tiny tent is struggling!

i'll see hwo the splinting goes but it's made me think about my next grow and if i will do 1 or 2 plants....i prefer 2 for the variety and also doubles my odds incase one of the plants goes south, im not left totally high and dry...but i need to get a better handle on an even canopy. some of the main colas are stuck under all the smaller side branching and are wilting away from lack of light...real shame...all experience and learning i guess

more pics next week when they have been flowering for 3 weeks


----------



## schmoker (Jul 17, 2010)

*3 weeks of flowering*















ive installed a heat shield which seems to be keeping it cooler closer to the bulb, will see how it works over the next few weeks, but first thoughts are good 
also used some cains and have supported and moved the colas around giving them more space and hopefully better light to each. 

until next week ....be lucky


----------



## schmoker (Jul 19, 2010)

VIDEO @ 3.5 weeks flowering

shot a quick video in there after more playing with the canopy and more splints. i've got about 20 colas sitting in there..getting there slowly


----------



## ace66 (Jul 20, 2010)

hell yeah schmoke sub'd


----------



## schmoker (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice to have you here ace


Some pics of the ladies at 4 weeks of flowering



























I can't capture all the colas as some are just slighty lower or tucked away, but there is some nice bud I'm looking fwd to smoking


----------



## ROBinBKK (Jul 24, 2010)

Really starting to look scrummy! They have packed on so much weight in the last week, impressive!

I can't wait to sample these beeeeatches!!!!

Just got back from colorado where one of my buddies had a MMC. His house was like a coffee shop from the dam!


----------



## schmoker (Jul 24, 2010)

ROBinBKK said:


> Really starting to look scrummy! They have packed on so much weight in the last week, impressive!
> 
> I can't wait to sample these beeeeatches!!!!
> 
> Just got back from colorado where one of my buddies had a MMC. His house was like a coffee shop from the dam!


yeaaaaaah buddy, you know its going to be a heavy session!!
i love the dam, think i first went in 98 and it blew my mind....but what still blows my mind is the fact the yanks can get MJ cards to legally smoke the stuff but in some states getting caught with weed is enough to see you go to "jail"...crazy place lol


----------



## ROBinBKK (Jul 25, 2010)

are you seeing major gene differences between the cheese and blue cheese?

Heat shield, should I get one? out of ten?

Will you be upgrading to a 400w next time round?


----------



## schmoker (Jul 25, 2010)

if i had the space the budbox that is 75 x 75 x 160 i would get along with a cooltube and a 400w in a heartbeat, but with the space i have for my tent im going to stick with the 250 and try and learn ways to maximise the yield. the 250w should just about do us for our smoke we need, the 400w would just give us that extra time to not be setting up another grow back to back 

im loving the heatshield. its made a noticeable difference on some of the colas that were getting burnt, they now arent. if anyone has a DR60 or small tent where the light gets maxed out and you are still worried about heat issues, i would say get a heatshield, for only £12 it was worth every penny 

the biggest thing ive noticed with the 2 cheeses, is that the big buddha just stinks!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my last blue cheese grow was smelly but it was containable, this big buddha cheese is making my house stink even with ONA air freshner and carbon filter. they are similar to look at but you can tell there are differences when you look up close.

im thinking of getting my next seedlings popped in the next 2+ weeks and left to germ in the garden in the propogator so when i pull the cheese out im ready to get going with the bubba kush and white widow...havent read up on how bubba kush and WW react to topping and if they are big stretchers....i bought a dual sunmaster 250w bulb and im going to try that next time instead of a SON-T plus HPS...hope it helps with the stretching....will probably put the HPS back on from week 5 or so to finish them off...

if anyone reading this has experience with bubba kush or WW could you share your thoughts if you have a moment...


----------



## Nitegazer (Jul 26, 2010)

Sub'ed and happy to be here. Nice lookin' grow schmoker.


----------



## schmoker (Jul 27, 2010)

moved the buds again using more cains for support...think im up to 13 cains in there now lol...its a shambles under the canopy with splints everywhere and im having to siphon water down a tube to be able to water them as there is just no space to get anything in there to water them...crazy....i'll snap a pic.....

here is a quick video 4.5 weeks (finally sorted a youtube account, so better quality videos)


[youtube]v5mdjMqv1g0[/youtube]


----------



## schmoker (Jul 27, 2010)

here is the carnage underneath - probably need a better solution then siphoning the nutes ha!









something like this could be handy perhaps? but this wilma is just too big for my 60cm x 60cm space  any ideas????










EDIT: next day i popped to local aquatic shop and bought a cheap pump for £9.99 BARGAIN! - no more sucking nutes down a pipe 








just stuck 1.5 meters of pipe on the end and drop it in a 5 litre bucket full of water & nutes...result! it even has adjustable rate of flow...double bargain!!!
I love cowboy DIY. yesterday i also started building a veg area, knocked together the room and shelves, but had a spanner thrown in the works as the mother in law is planning to stay with us a few days when she is over from abroad....looks like the idea of a back-2-back grow is on hold ...bollocks!


----------



## ROBinBKK (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin' real nice bud, buds starting to really phatten, good quality video. Thanks for posting.

I stuck my support can right down thru the roots, then thought 'shit, the roots!' I hope it'll be okay....


----------



## schmoker (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah me too robinbkk, I heard some crunching that didnt sound good but just common sense tells me whilst it's far from ideal they will be ok


----------



## schmoker (Jul 28, 2010)

could anyone that reading this suggest a digital PH pen tester? there are so many out there that if i could save a few hours of research on PH pens getting to grips with the differences and what makes a good one i would appreciate it

muchos gracias


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jul 31, 2010)

i like bluelabs stuff not cheap but long lasting quality products 
grow looks good dude keep it up


----------



## schmoker (Aug 3, 2010)

cheers jimmy, have been looking at a few recently and saw the bluelab truncheon and heard they might be bringing out a new one soon, also been looking at the horticare. not decided yet 

some pics at 5.5 weeks

BACK LEFT






BACK RIGHT






FRONT LEFT AND MIDDLE






FRONT RIGHT






CLOSE UP OF THE ONE I PREVIOUSLY DID A CLOSE UP ON...CALYEX SEEM TO BE EXPLODING







until next time


----------



## schmoker (Aug 5, 2010)

next week when they are 6 - 6.5 weeks into flowering im thinking it might be time to start flushing for the next 2 weeks so they finish around 8 - 8.5 weeks as i dont want to be totally couchlocked when smoking.
am i good to flush with molasses every watering or should i just use water only? i had planned to use molasses until the end...what say you guys?

also going to leave them for 2 days in total darkness before cropping after reading some stuff on here about it. anyone have any opinions they want to share leaving them in darkness? is 2 days enough, ? is it a waste of time?


----------



## gwillim2006 (Aug 5, 2010)

I flushed my BB Cheese for 2 weeks on just ph7 water, stopped watering for 3 days at the end but left the lights on 12/12. Cut down, removed fan leaves and hung for 3 days then final trimmed them and hung for 4 more days before removing the buds and starting the cure. I'm smoking as it's curing and the smoke is swwweeeeeeettt!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## schmoker (Aug 5, 2010)

sounds good gwillim, i wish i was smoking some cheese or blue cheese rather then this average smoke we have at the moment that lacks flavour and punch. hopefully in the next 3 - 4 weeks i'll be in the same boat as you 
what was the reason for no watering the final 3 days?


----------



## gwillim2006 (Aug 5, 2010)

I was watching a guys grow video on youtube months ago when I was just starting off and that was what he did! I've done it on both my grows but I have no idea whether it does any good to be honest, but it definately hasn't harmed them cos the smoke has been great! His reasoning for it was to help the plant die naturally???????????
I haven't tried the Blue Cheese but I promise the Regular Cheese will make you smile


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 5, 2010)

Just want to say great grow for 250w very mice job..+rep to ya cant wait for final weight!!


----------



## schmoker (Aug 6, 2010)

gwillim2006 said:


> I was watching a guys grow video on youtube months ago when I was just starting off and that was what he did! I've done it on both my grows but I have no idea whether it does any good to be honest, but it definately hasn't harmed them cos the smoke has been great! His reasoning for it was to help the plant die naturally???????????
> I haven't tried the Blue Cheese but I promise the Regular Cheese will make you smile


yeah im only just reading about how to get that extra bit of resin out of the plant right at the end and it seems stress does the trick there. i'll probably have the lights off 2 days and wont water the day before so that would be 3 days no water and 2 days darkness...sounds pretty shitty environment to me, lets hope they kick out loads of resin!! 
i love cheese and i know a friend who has an exodus cheese but hes 5+ hours away from me each way, so its a bit of a killer. must say loving the stench of the BB cheese, compared to the barneys farm blue cheese its in another league when it comes to smell, but ive never smoked BB cheese, so am looking forward to it and already have my eye on some small nuggets of bud that im going to snip so i dont have to pay a dealer for shitty uk street weed...


----------



## schmoker (Aug 6, 2010)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Just want to say great grow for 250w very mice job..+rep to ya cant wait for final weight!!


 
thanks man, appreciate it! im not sure i'll be able to get a final weight in total as i might stagger some of the harvest if it looks like it needs it, but i'll deffo have pictures of whatever gets cropped and stick those up....i also only have kitchen scales, so not very accurate...but i can try and give you guys an idea.....the biggest thing for me is to make sure i get enough to last me until the next crop, which i think i should as we arent massive smokers........

just picked up some auto ak47 easyriders that are going straight in as it says they are done in 7 week from seed and thats a result as the mother in law gets here in 9 weeks lol


----------



## jimmy130380 (Aug 6, 2010)

loving the thread man 
keep up the great work and i wish i could do the same with just a 250


----------



## schmoker (Aug 6, 2010)

jimmy130380 said:


> loving the thread man
> keep up the great work and i wish i could do the same with just a 250


with your 1800W your lucky that you will never have to dick around with "kids lights" like my 250 LOL.
cheers jimmy, you and anyone would easily do the same as this grow if not better with your experience, im not doing anything special, infact im a pretty hands off kinda guy, they can go 2 days without being looked at, now i know they cant get burnt by the light all i care about is they are watered and dead leaves cleared up, i just leave them and wait....and they cant hurry up soon enough, im wishing the next month away like you wouldnt believe! its great having places like RIU and another one i visit is UK420, on uk420 some of those guys are packing DR60 tents that make mine look empty and taking a load of bud...i still have much to learn, but practise makes perfect eh!


----------



## schmoker (Aug 11, 2010)

just a quick couple of shots i took last night very quickly

cheese on the left - lone blue cheese on the right. think the blue cheese might be finished a week sooner then the cheese? no idea if im honest. thinking of feeding one more nute feed to the cheese and to carry on with the much needed flush on the blue cheese as i went a bit strong on her final feeding...

6.5 weeks into flower:






close up of blue cheese






must admit looking at close ups on the BC this morning i keep thinking "shit its not hermieing is it"...i dont think it is, but will see what you folks say?


----------



## GFOYLE (Aug 11, 2010)

nice work man! I have the same set up and plan on trying a scrog next time. So your just using water? And are those 6inch pots?


----------



## Nitegazer (Aug 11, 2010)

Nice lookin' buds Schmoker,

I just harvested my BC last night at 8 weeks, 3 days. Your pistols look more red than mine did at 7 weeks, though, so you may be ripe a bit earlier. My trichs were about 20% clear, 70% cloudy and 10% amber at harvest.

IMO, you plant is not going hermie-- I see no stalks. Maybe I was lucky, but I have seen none of the hermie tendencies I have heard exist in fem Barney's strains. 

We should def compare the smoke once your done (or vape in my case). I'm sure your enjoying the frangrance as much as I am-- the fruityness tainted by a pungent almost fetid undertone. Take your time curing this lady; I understand the flavor can be memorable.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 11, 2010)

Buds looking good.
What would make you think its turning into a he-she?I doubt it looks like some swollen calyxes.


----------



## schmoker (Aug 11, 2010)

GFOYLE said:


> nice work man! I have the same set up and plan on trying a scrog next time. So your just using water? And are those 6inch pots?


cheers 11 litre pots / 3 gallon pots roughly 25cm /10 or 11 inches square. im only using water now, i was using veg nutes then flowering nutes but now its time to flush them with just molasses water



Nitegazer said:


> Nice lookin' buds Schmoker,
> 
> I just harvested my BC last night at 8 weeks, 3 days. Your pistols look more red than mine did at 7 weeks, though, so you may be ripe a bit earlier. My trichs were about 20% clear, 70% cloudy and 10% amber at harvest.
> 
> ...


ah so no more 1 more week ! lol...glad you got yours chopped, you looked like you had a pretty big crop going for a 250, interested in the weight if you have scales when its dry?
my last of my previous blue cheese was smoked a month ago but the final buds from her had been curing about 2.5 months and it was just a real fruity smell and taste. hope i can do better again this time??/ will report back if im not too stoned 



wyteberrywidow said:


> Buds looking good.
> What would make you think its turning into a he-she?I doubt it looks like some swollen calyxes.


hey, i wasnt too worried, i guess what got me thinking was just zooming in on the photos and then not being able to get into the tent because its lights out....causes all sorts of weird and wonderful thoughts when you have been waiting for the buds and you cant go double check.....smokers paranoia mind i guess! lol


----------



## ROBinBKK (Aug 11, 2010)

Yo have you seen what FDD posted....can understand why the leaves look spotty, but im sure you would have noticed.


----------



## schmoker (Aug 11, 2010)

as my back has been turned some uninvited guests have turned up and decided they too liked the environment.....spidermites 

my thinking at the moment, is "fuck it, harvest in 7 days a week earlier and flush hard" - is that stupid? it probably is knowing me! lol.... can they cause serious damage in a week that i want to harvest now? does the benefit or them being alive a week flushing and possibly growing more outweigh what the mites can do in a week? 
i really need to read up pretty damn fast about mites, so please if you are reading and have knowledge on spidermites chip in on what you would do


for your eyes; some bud! 



cheese 







blue cheese






blue cheese


----------



## Nitegazer (Aug 11, 2010)

Spider mites like warm, dry environments. If you can get your temps down to the lower 70s and bump the humidity up a bit (keeping it below 60% because of mold risk) you should be able to slow them down.

Also you can spray your plants with a 50/50 mix of water and Isopropyl alcohol with a drop of dish washing liquid to reduce, if not eliminate them. I can understand if you want to skip the soap, since you hope to smoke the buds soon.

So, I would recommend you tweak your environment as much as possible, use the foliar spray (which evaporates quickly), and closely monitor the situation. I would not try to wait it out. The little mite buggers can really damage the plants in short order.

One other note: I would treat any vegging plants you have with Safer Soap or Wiltprof-- they may already be infested.

Here is a useful link:
http://www.emmitsburg.net/gardens/articles/adams/2001/spider_mites.htm

Good luck!


----------



## schmoker (Aug 11, 2010)

thanks nitegazer, that link and what you said makes sense. im on a reading mission for the rest the night as i need to do something soon if im going to do anything


----------



## ROBinBKK (Aug 11, 2010)

Bro....found this in another thread:

I had the same problem on my last grow.
What I did saved my plants. and had a good harv.

GO NOW and get some NEEM oil concentrate or pure neem oil. get a normal spray bottle got to your kitchen tap turn on the hot water wait for it to get hot tan fill 1 third full. than I PUT IN ABOUT 4 05 5 teespoons of NEEM OIL.
than fill the spray bottle up most of the way but leave enough room in the bottle to be able to constantly shake it up . so it will stay mixxed up. oil tends to sepperate from water and tghe consistancy will get all fd up. to weak in places and to strong in others.
spray them well befor the lights fgo out so they will dry befor the lights go out. and if you can turn up the ventalation do it till they dry and if you can add any fans to help them dry fast so the lights wont burn them. maybe even raise the light a lil till they are dry.
make sure the mix in the spray bottle is nice and warm when going on the plants so they soak in. to hot is not good to cold either. nice and warm like a bath.

do this every 3 days about 4 times and they should be gone. keep eveything clean and shower before going in the room to prvent contaminatuion they will get on you and back on the plants.


thanks to LA.RAIDER

try not to soak your nugs but soak your leafs especialy on the bottoms of the leafs and stems
and try not to do any more spraying the last 10 days and flush for a minimum 7 days with ro water. youll be go to go.


----------



## ROBinBKK (Aug 11, 2010)

BTW, I got some neem oil concentrate on ebay for £6...


----------



## schmoker (Aug 11, 2010)

cheers robinbkk, appreciate that!

ive had a few looks since and now i know what im looking for im finding them more then i wanted to, some colas leaves are worse then others, some are pretty clean. i think im going to get the hoover in there tomorrow with the brush end and have a good suck around the leaves. after smoking some pretty shit weed picked up locally and smoking it this evening, i thought even with spidermites having had a feed it cant be as bad as this shit im smoking lol....i bet ive smoked mite infested bud more times then i could imagine and im sure you can all remember the hash days! lol
i got sloppy and its a lesson learnt but thankfully at the back end of flowering then in early veg....time to order some shit to clean my tent

im going to chop them next week a week earlier then i really wanted so i think im going to pass on sprays and just trim as close as i can and bring the temps down and humidity up and hope for the best


----------



## schmoker (Aug 18, 2010)

some photos at 7.5 weeks (sorry about crappy photos)







i removed a blue cheese cola last week as we had none left and i didnt fancy paying someone for shit weed...AGAIN.... used salter kitchen scales and it weighed in 36g trimmed and wet. its being smoked now, its ok, nice taste but the others will no doubt pack a heavier hit having been left 2 weeks longer 







i ordered some SBPI and with the hoover i've been battling the mites. fuck them. they can sit and chew away, im not going to win and remove them all until the tent is empty, its just a never ending battle they beat me at.....however....the buds seem to be filling out really nicely even with the mites, so they might be slowing me down a bit, but in the grand scheme of things im not too worried as the buds arent going backwards, they are definately progressing...glad i didnt panic harvest! 

im going to chop a cheese cola for some smoke whilst i wait on the rest finishing up, its been 10 days of flushing so far but they could probably still go another 2 weeks...probably should have nuted a week longer...oh well...next time!


----------



## ROBinBKK (Aug 18, 2010)

Really impressed with what a 250w can do under the right conditions.

I got mites too, gave the leaves one wipe down then thought....fuck it. Let em have a nibble, still got plenty of green leaves about and only a couple of weeks left.

When your grow is done, how are you planning to sterilise your room?


----------



## schmoker (Aug 19, 2010)

ive got a permethrin smoke bomb (mini fortefog p) that im going to blast off in there then i'll remove and clean with bleach. im going to really go over all the passive air intakes and gaffer tape the silk cloth inside and out this time to be double filtering and i plan on bleaching all equipment used. they will probably still come back the little fuckers, but what can i do?!??!!...i'll try and keep them away for sure and be more vigilant about letting them come in and settle down, but they are so bastard small by the time you notice them its already too late.

im going to use the SBPI on young seedlings when they are a couple of weeks old and keep going right through veg with it and maybe into the first 2 weeks of flower, so if i do get hammered its only a 6/7 week mite battle.


----------



## Beansly (Aug 21, 2010)

Pretty god damn impressive. I live in vegas, and am forced to go indoor ops 
(but that doesn't keep me from trying, don't let anyone tell you its too hot to harvest in vegas) and im planning on doing a scrog myself. My space is big enough to use a 400w light so im hoping for good things.


----------



## schmoker (Aug 21, 2010)

right guys - the journey is pretty much over. i have harvested the ladies and they are drying.
this grow was significantly better then my first so heres to hoping the next one is better still! thank you alll for your help & ideas and general banter getting through this, been much appreciated

ive already been smoking the blue cheese and have finished off a cola bar maybe 2 joints and had chopped another cheese cola the other day so i'll never know the weight, but i'll take some other pics when its all dryed if i dont end up being a blazing mess and forgetting to put up a pic here...lol

some pics

CHEESE ON THE LEFT - BLUE CHEESE ON THE RIGHT






THE REMAINS OF THE SCROG






off to roll a joint and watch match of the day - peace


----------



## ROBinBKK (Aug 21, 2010)

Great looking buddage, congrats buddy.

Looking forward to the smoke report.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 22, 2010)

Yeah it def looks great good job on the nice harvest.I would like to know what was your yeild on the cheese and the blue cheese?and the taste of both if you dont mind describing.


----------



## Nitegazer (Aug 22, 2010)

Enjoy the sweet taste (and smoke) of success, schmoker! It is indeed a good thing that you didn't panic about the mites. Many of my mistakes with growing relate to over-compensating a problem, only to make a bigger one.

Curious if you plan on growing a clone mother for the BC, or if you plan on moving on to other strains. I kinda like this strain, and plan on keeping it around at least a year or two. She's pretty tough, and I like the high-- but I especially like the blueberry smell and taste of her.


----------



## schmoker (Aug 22, 2010)

Beansly said:


> Pretty god damn impressive. I live in vegas, and am forced to go indoor ops
> (but that doesn't keep me from trying, don't let anyone tell you its too hot to harvest in vegas) and im planning on doing a scrog myself. My space is big enough to use a 400w light so im hoping for good things.


thanks beansly, ive been to vegas and had a good time, even scored some really nice smoke about a 15 / 20 min car ride out of the main town into some housing estates that locals live in, was really nice sticky bud. good luck with your scrog - the 400w will be really sweet, it will get those lower pop corns into much harder nuggets. i dont imagine you will dissapointed if eveything else goes to plan 



ROBinBKK said:


> Great looking buddage, congrats buddy.
> 
> Looking forward to the smoke report.


thanks mate....i'll have a slightly biased smoke report - i ran out of my last blue cheese harvest a few months ago and have been smoking pik n mix street weed so i know this will be way nicer then that, so probably not a good footing to give you a smoke report lol



wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah it def looks great good job on the nice harvest.I would like to know what was your yeild on the cheese and the blue cheese?and the taste of both if you dont mind describing.


thanks mate - sure thing, i'll report back. ive already been smoking the blue cheese and i really it and i will probably be smoking some cheese as of this week - but i'll come back and give you my take in a few weeks time when its dried and cured nicely. i did notice with my grow that my cheese looks a lot more to the eye but the density of the blue cheese buds look and feel much denser and their weight follows suit. if im honest they could have both happily gone another 2 weeks and i should have started the flush about now...but i'll still come back and let you know how mine faired up in comparrison



Nitegazer said:


> Enjoy the sweet taste (and smoke) of success, schmoker! It is indeed a good thing that you didn't panic about the mites. Many of my mistakes with growing relate to over-compensating a problem, only to make a bigger one.
> 
> Curious if you plan on growing a clone mother for the BC, or if you plan on moving on to other strains. I kinda like this strain, and plan on keeping it around at least a year or two. She's pretty tough, and I like the high-- but I especially like the blueberry smell and taste of her.


cheers pal  i dont plan on having a BC mother or keeping a mother at all if im honest.... i grow from seeds and have a good mix up of beans at home. next up is some ak47, then bubbakush and white whidow and after that im not sure but i have enough beans to last me another year and a half i would have thought...maybe after that i might get into clones and mothers but i dunno, it seems a long way off....however i do agree about the blue cheese though...its a really nice smoke, one of my favourites for sure. want to go to the Dam and smoke some out there when we next take a visit .... that trip cant come soon enough


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 22, 2010)

+rep for your good grow.Ill be waiting to hear about it.


----------



## schmoker (Aug 23, 2010)

holy mother of god - i threw out the remains of the scrog and there were literally millions of what look like thrips and other things in the soil. the roots on the plant were brown or going brown not that glowing white they usually are and when pulling the soil apart it was crawling...the soil was practially alive! there was what looked like white sand through the soil, presumably eggs...holy shit, im glad i pulled them down as my grow room was definately becoming infested in a heavy way. 

the tent is being fumigated now and will remain sealed for the next 2 hours - then bleach and clean and then on Friday im going to put another fogger in there and finish off any eggs that have hatched and hope that does the trick?!?!

thanks for all the + rep in the last 48 hours - some of you i dont know who its from, so thanks


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 23, 2010)

Did you grow with just the 250 hps start to finish?


----------



## schmoker (Aug 23, 2010)

yep, 250w from the day they were put in the ground as a seed until they day they were chopped. HPS all the way too.

Next time im using 250W but with a Dual bulb to hopefully aid with the stretching, also be interesting to see how it differs compared to outright HPS.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 23, 2010)

Was it alot of stretch to you?I was thinking of veggin a couple plants to mothers and growing the auto freebies with my 150 hps in a seperate closet when they get here.I cant use my 400 because i will be using it to flower the kushberry and super lemon haze i have now.


----------



## schmoker (Aug 23, 2010)

if im totally honest i cant really judge it against a pure MH or even a Dual bulb to give you a real good indicator. it did stretch pretty heavily in those first 2 weeks of flowering. one of my blue cheese colas would have been 6foot easily if it had grown naturally, if not more then 6ft. the nodes werent as close as some have them, which is why im trying the Dual to see the differences etc.

I would say for autos just crack on, even if they stretch good and propper, they cant go too mad surely as they are dwarfs? in my 1.40M height tent i would grow auto naturally with a HPS and wouldnt care too much about the stretch.....whilst its obvioulsy better to have those nodes bunched up, if you have a nice 400w grow cooking in the background whatever you get from these freebies, as long as it covers you electric and nute cost is just all good


----------



## NewbGrower^.^ (Aug 23, 2010)

I think I can smell that funk through my computer! Some purty buds I tell you wut =]


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 23, 2010)

schmoker said:


> if you have a nice 400w grow cooking in the background whatever you get from these freebies, as long as it covers you electric and nute cost is just all good


You sure are right about that.I got my week old seedling under the 400 mh right now.Im gonna leave them under it for another 2-3 weeks see how they look then ill put them to flower and start the new seeds that should be coming.Thats when i will start a perpetual grow again and harvest every month.Using my t5s and 150 hps veg/clone and my 400 hps to flower.Im not sure i will probably throw the 150 in there with the 400 to flower and hopefully get some bigger buds.I guess we will see.Gotta get some t5 bulbs


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 23, 2010)

can we get a close up


----------



## schmoker (Aug 23, 2010)

good luck with that WBWiddow - would love to have a perpetual harvest....although i would likely be a much bigger smoker if that was the case! lol 

dababydroman - you sure can. i'm waiting on this drying and then i'll snap away some photos when its about to hit the cure and get a rough weight. ive genuinley no idea how much i have, but i would say between 3 - 4 ounces if i was having to guess, but i could be miles off! lol


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 23, 2010)

alright great. maryjane dap.


----------



## schmoker (Aug 27, 2010)

ok been drying for a week as of tomorrow. the stems are able to break now so its started curing. the dry weight has blown me away, way better then i expected. 6.25 oz. i got around 90g of blue cheese and 80 g of cheese. ive been smoking bits and pieces as we have had no smoke here and the reason for growing is to avoid buying shit weed so a total overall weight is very hard. there was also 1.5oz of trim that has dried to 10g of smoke a friend has which isnt included in this. so even if it does dry some more which it could i think i will still have 6 ounces off 2 plants so very happy as i know i can improve on the next harvest

i lost 3 - 4 colas early on that got lost under canopy and couldnt get a spot in the light, 2 were main stems.... i also should have supported the colas sooner and positioned them directly under the light sooner. not having spider mites would also help. i also started the flush too early and should have kept feeding a week or two longer. all newbie errors i guess and ones i dont want to make again.... with all i know after doing only 2 grows im sure i could push 7 ounces and possibly 8 in a couple of grows time. i'm very pleased and have picked up about 80% of my knowledge on growing from RIU - so thanks to you all and hopefully this grow will help someone in the future.

cheers RIU

close up - not a good camera im afraid, used a friends phone, so not great quality...

left is cheese - right is blue cheese. they look a lot more loaded with "crystals" up close then in these pics..oh well, thankfully i dont smoke photos! lol








Group shot
tub on left is cheese and on the right is the blue cheese which looks less but weighs more


----------



## ROBinBKK (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice, great results, this thread should be a tutorial for all those scrogging with a 250!

great work schmoker...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 27, 2010)

Yeah thats good results still after all the little problems you had.Next time you probably can get 1 gram per watt or more..+rep


----------



## schmoker (Aug 27, 2010)

ROBinBKK said:


> Nice, great results, this thread should be a tutorial for all those scrogging with a 250!
> 
> great work schmoker...


cheers mate, although tutorial would be a bit strong as it wasnt perfect, but if it saves someone else making the same mistakes then happy days 



wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah thats good results still after all the little problems you had.Next time you probably can get 1 gram per watt or more..+rep


cheers fella, 1g a watt would be cracking as then i could have longer periods of not needing to grow


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Aug 27, 2010)

Great job !!


----------



## vairocks (Aug 28, 2010)

6oz....bravo man hats off to u....rep+ u deserve it...


----------



## ptone (Aug 29, 2010)

Congrats bro +Rep.. What Size pots were you using?


----------



## schmoker (Aug 29, 2010)

thanks everyone! 
ptone - 11litre pots with canna soil and hesi nutes.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 30, 2010)

How is the smoke on the cheese??


----------



## schmoker (Aug 30, 2010)

Just smoking as I reply to you, must say I'm liking the blue cheese more at the moment but it could change in a few weeks of curing. 


1 thing is for sure ... It won't be the quality some of you seasoned growers enjoy but it beats my regular dealers all day everyday, so it wins for me


----------



## bestbuds09 (Aug 30, 2010)

Very nice grow my friend. i joined this really late, but oh well i still enjoyed the grow without really having to wait weeks for pics.... 
i myself have bluecheese from barneys but still have not decided to grow it yet. anyway +rep for an excellent grow..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 30, 2010)

Glad to hear its better than what you pay for.Blue cheese sounds like a winner.


----------



## schmoker (Sep 14, 2010)

quick smoke report for those that care or want one:

in my grow the blue cheese whips the cheese all day long every day long in terms of flavour and smell. they are both about the same strength just the blue cheese smells so fruity and tastes so sweet....old classic skunk smell, stinks the whole place down once its burning, like good old skunk from back in the 90's. 
the cheese is good and against your average bud smells and tastes like good stuff...however, against Barneys Blue cheese, it comes 2nd place. I have 4 more cheese beans left and will try those over time and will probably get different results again.....this is my second load of Barneys Blue Cheese and I have to say in my experience this smoke is first class, great genetics, easy to grow, idiot & stoner proof!!

If i was buying more beans again and it was a toss up between BB cheese and Barneys BC based on this grow i wouldnt even think about the BB Cheese, it would be a straight forward choice with Barneys Blue Cheese being the winner


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 15, 2010)

Sounds like i will give blue cheese a try some day.Maybe a order from pick n mix next time i get a pack of seeds.


----------



## woonins (Oct 1, 2010)

hey im growin bc as well and am looking to maybe do a scrog. at what point did u top it? im still a newbie and ur grow looked pretty similar to what i have goin on. and where did u top it?


----------



## schmoker (Oct 5, 2010)

woonins said:


> hey im growin bc as well and am looking to maybe do a scrog. at what point did u top it? im still a newbie and ur grow looked pretty similar to what i have goin on. and where did u top it?


i topped earlier then its reccomended on here. look up Uncle Ben and topping using google and it will probably bring you here and read what he says. some wait until 4 weeks before topping and switch to flower straight away or a couple of days later. ive topped at 4 weeks and 2 weeks and i will top again at 2 weeks.
you decide where you want to top when you know how many main colas you want. 2, 4, 6 etc, i'm not sure how beneficial it is when you have 6+ main colas if im honest, but deicde how many colas you want, then top it at the node that will leave you with 2, 4 or 6 colas etc...


----------



## Fascist Botany enthusiast (Oct 15, 2010)

Just had to reply here to this slightly older thread... First off, I have to say that you are doing absolutely _amazing_ grows with that 250W HPS and tent!! I had one question because your grows finally convinced me to get the 250W HPS (power bills an issue too)-- what do you think is the best bulb to put in a 250W HPS? I see you have used a couple -- notice any real difference with the dual Sunmaster you mentioned? Thanks and keep growin!


----------



## schmoker (Oct 25, 2010)

hey Fascist...thanks for the kind words, it's still a work in process 
i just finished up doing a single AK47 X LR2 which i think i have about 2 - 2.5 oz dry from. I havent weighed it, but it's safe to say 2+ oz dry and for that i used the Sunmaster 250 that has a small bit of blue light in...i used that until the last 2 weeks then i stuck the HPS back on.
if im honest i really need to do another couple of grows with the same strain for comparrison. i doubt the difference is too much, but to the trained eye there will definately be differences including the stretching amount etc....get both i say!!...then tell me what you have noticed too!! lol

i have seen a couple of 400w grows and the biggest difference is the amount of bud you can get down the stem....my colas can be 6 - 8 inches of packed bud for example but the 400w will have those colas 10 - 12 inches of packed bud...so whilst you spend a bit more in electric, if you have a friend that would take an oz or two off you on each grow on the cheap you could cover the extra cost of electric and get some more bud for yourself...if i had more space i would get a 400w as i know i could max out even more bud and have longer breaks between grows, so would possibly save money on electric there...the electric thing i think is a false economy, take a wider view and if you do the space, i would say grab a 400w...thats my opinion anyway


----------



## sfsurfer (Oct 28, 2010)

Thats some serious weight congrats man enjoy that smoke! Im growing some cheese right now, hopefully they finish as nice as yours good work +rep


----------



## ABM2010 (Nov 19, 2010)

love this grow,nice work
sub'd for sure>check out my cheese and blue cheese
cant wait to see more of this scrog,might try it 1 day myself

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/383693-blue-cheese-cheese-grows.html

rep to u aswell


----------



## growerboyxam (Nov 22, 2010)

well done on a sick harvest mate. what temperatures were u at for your grow an what ventilation/ filters u got runnin. i wanna try an copy you exactly


----------



## schmoker (Nov 23, 2010)

sfsurfer said:


> Thats some serious weight congrats man enjoy that smoke! Im growing some cheese right now, hopefully they finish as nice as yours good work +rep


thanks, I hope your cheese is/was a good smoke!!



ABM2010 said:


> love this grow,nice work
> sub'd for sure>check out my cheese and blue cheese
> cant wait to see more of this scrog,might try it 1 day myself
> 
> ...


cheers man, blue cheese FTW! I bet you and your mates will love it 



growerboyxam said:


> well done on a sick harvest mate. what temperatures were u at for your grow an what ventilation/ filters u got runnin. i wanna try an copy you exactly


thanks man  I wasnt scientifically anal about the temps, i just tried to keep them no lower then 65 at night (lights out) and no higher then 80 during the lights on. i measured my temps in the shade and blew the fan onto the light to take the heat away. i didnt notice the plants get too dry from either the fan blowing air at the tops of the colas / lamp or the lamp being too near that it dried the buds out...the biggest thing i've found it just to ignore them as much as possible. the more you move, poke, prod etc the plants the less they seem to grow...just get them set, keep the room somewhere in those temps, keep them fed and let them dry out and they will take care of themself. i'm sure you have it all nailed anway, good luck


----------



## growerboyxam (Nov 23, 2010)

haha i wish man. thanks a lot for the info though how much did the plants smell durin the grow?


----------



## schmoker (Nov 26, 2010)

the last 2 / 3 weeks they start to smell. just ventilate out a window or wherever and you will be golden. i used a ruck fan and rhino/phatty filter which i was told are right up there as good fan filter combos go......but it still gets smellly even with odor neutralisers...just vent the smell and warm air out the room and it will only smell when you open the tent


----------



## las fingerez (Nov 26, 2010)

looks good bro, i love a scrog  i'll be interested to see what u get of the 250. good luck bro 

edit i'm on max threads and only read the 1st page! sweet bro u done well with that light


----------



## ABM2010 (Nov 26, 2010)

love what schmoker?
i dont get wot u mean


----------



## schmoker (Mar 10, 2011)

thanks for all the green reps that have been left for the grow. i've not been back in ages to check, just been growing away at home happily. i'll do another journal after the summer and will try and beat everything i did in this one, starting with making sure i dont get spidermites! GRRR lol


----------



## PaddyWacker (Jul 1, 2011)

just read through your grow journal , Really liked it. you got a load wedged into that space and light being used. I got a a few ak47's going at the moment 
but i think I will try some blue chees on my next grow.


----------

